# wanted



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

looking for a newer attachment coupler for my 1966 bolens1050. maybe some one out there can help me.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

kek12556

Not sure what you need. Are you looking for a u-joint from the PTO to a snocaster/mower? There were some u-joints that were different in length such as the shredder. The mower and snowcaster u-joints are interchangable and were used for 16 years. They are all over eBay. Try contacting Rick at [email protected] I'm sure he'll have what you need!


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

yes the one that hooks up either the snowblower or mower deck. I have one know but it looks like it is get warn out.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

How do you mean worn out? The u-joint is replaceable. There are two types, one is marked 6N, and the other is marked NEAPCO.
Ray's Mower may have either, check the parts suppliers thread for phone#.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

is the coupler the 6 spline if so i have one for sale for 25.00 plus shipping


----------

